

Its that time of the year again. New Year Resolutions? - yousuffauzan

Learn Lisp and implement a sufficiently big project using it.
(Its been the same for the past 3 years now)
======
jodrellblank
In that case, see my comment in the goals thread and linked article -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1013899>

